

Netflix officially launches streaming only plan, bumps current plans up $1 - kacy
http://blog.netflix.com/2010/11/new-plan-for-watching-instantly-plus.html

======
The_Igor
Actually some plans get $8.00 increase.

[http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2d54TOFKFPY/TOnyZck-
c_I/AAAAAAAAAA...](http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2d54TOFKFPY/TOnyZck-
c_I/AAAAAAAAAA0/6bMFJtNibuE/s1600/pricegrid.jpg)

